# Nammasj and Gådoktjåhkkå (II) and the Rapa



## Alex_B (Sep 25, 2008)

A second image of Gådoktjåhkkå with Namasj and Ridok in the foreground.


----------



## myopia (Sep 25, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 25, 2008)

The clouds are really spectacular, and make the photograph all the more powerful.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks 

BTW, this is not a b&w version of the same scene in colour. You will realise if you look closely at the clouds. It is two different images taken at different times.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish there was slightly better tone separation in the highlights, but stellar nonetheless.


----------



## jvgig (Sep 25, 2008)

it shows such vastness


----------



## invisible (Sep 25, 2008)

Simply spectacular.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks all 



Alpha said:


> I wish there was slightly better tone separation in the highlights, but stellar nonetheless.



I know what you mean. This in particular hurts the snow in the distance. Not sure if that might be a result of the haze which turned it all in a fuzzy mushy mass with low contrast.


----------



## Alpha (Sep 26, 2008)

Actually I take that back. My monitor's gamut isn't wide enough to display the full range of tones all at once, but I can see the detail when I angle the monitor. That said, this is an excellent example of where the print really matters. I'd find myself a stellar bw only inkjet printer and some hahnemuehle museum rag, or have a large bw negative made and contact print it. Of course I'd prefer the latter but that's just how I roll.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 27, 2008)

well, I guess I cannot judge it really either since I have to work with my poor laptop screen.

My proper EIZO is in my car, well padded, as is my computer since I am on the move  Hopefully by Sunday I can look at my own images properly. But haze was a problem in that image still.


----------



## DoshKel (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow... this and your other one you posted are both amazing.


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm not sure what the title says, but  its a great picture!


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> I'm not sure what the title says, but  its a great picture!



Thanks, lol, Gådoktjåhkkå is the large mountain group in the background, Nammasj is the single mountain in the valley, used to be a sacred place. And Rapa is the great river in the valley. The name of the valley is Rapadalen and here basically all the water from the glaciers of the Sarek mountain region ends up and flows further into a big lake (Laitaure) and then in rivers further into the lower parts of Swedish Lapland..

The image is take from Skierffe, almost 700 metres above the valley.


----------



## Toxic Toast (Sep 28, 2008)

wow, i love all your shots, this one is no different...spectacular!


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## deggimatt (Oct 3, 2008)

wow


----------



## Rere (Oct 3, 2008)

This is fantastic!!!! Almost undescribable.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 3, 2008)

Alex_B said:


> Gådoktjåhkkå... Nammasj...



Would you please give us a pronunciation guide for these?  I'm thinking the 'j's are pronounced with a 'y'?


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 3, 2008)

Aggressor said:


> Would you please give us a pronunciation guide for these?  I'm thinking the 'j's are pronounced with a 'y'?



'j' as 'y' hmm, y-ish maybe, but it really depends on how you would pronounce 'y' .. since this is different even through the so called English speaking world.

The 'å' is in between 'a' and 'o', more o-ish, but not quite.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm thinking...  Na-mas'-yah and Gah-dok-tyah'-kah?

Hehe, I've heard a picture is worth a thousand words...  In this case, I can't pronounce two of them!


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 3, 2008)

Aggressor said:


> I'm thinking...  Na-mas'-yah and Gah-dok-tyah'-kah?
> 
> Hehe, I've heard a picture is worth a thousand words...  In this case, I can't pronounce two of them!



'yah' as strong as in the Canadian 'eh'?, no certainly not 

And it is closer to 'Go-dokt-yokka', but not really ... Also, one spelling was Sami, one spelling was Swedish, so I mixed the two which does not make it easier for you


----------



## Otterpop (Oct 3, 2008)

AWESOME! the formations are beautiful!


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 3, 2008)

Otterpop said:


> AWESOME! the formations are beautiful!



Thanks  ... I am honoured to get such a comment from someone whose name contains the word 'Otter'


----------

